# عطل الاسكيلر في جهاز الاسنان (سيرونا)



## ابو ايه (8 أغسطس 2006)

هناك عطل شائع في جهاز الاسنان سيرونا وهوه ان ليد الاسكيلر لا يدفع الماء وهذا العطل وارد وبشكل كثير في هذا الجهاز 0 الحل بسيط جدا :-1- نقوم بفتح (التري) t.r2- عند رفع الغطاء نجد عند مفصل الليد نتوء اسود اللون ويقع بالتحديد في الزاويه الاماميه اليسرى وهوه على شكل برغي بلاستيكي 3- نستخدم مفك لفتح هذا الغطاء 4- عند رفعهه يوجد فلتر ماء صغير الحجم 5- يتم استبداله او تنضيفه من الترسبات التي تمنع جريان المياه من خلاله وبذالك نكون قد حصرنا عطل وارد الحدوث في مثل هذا الجهاز لانه معقد بعض الشيئ انتضروني بعطل جديد 0000000000تقبلو تحياتي ابو ايه


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يابو ايه على المعلومه وماقصرت.


----------



## aboualbard (8 أغسطس 2006)

*ماقصرت*

يعطيك العافية يا ابو ايه
في انتظار عطل جديد :32: .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ ابو أية المحترم .

تحية طيبة .
جزاك الله خير . وتشكر وتسلم لنا .

صحيح ان اكثر اعطال منظومات الماء سببها عدم استخدام ماء مقطر . ان وجود الأملاح او الكلس

والمواد الغريبة في الماء العادي يسبب تلف وتعطيل جميع هذه المنظومات مما يؤدي سلبأ في استمرار

العمل .

تحية لك مع جديدك .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ شكريعلى المشاعر الرقيقه


----------



## ابو ايه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ شكري على المشاعر الرقيقه


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......


----------



## محمد قهوة (25 مارس 2008)

*شكر لك*

شكر لك على وفى انتظر اعطال اخرى وخاصة ان ماكنيات الاسنان (سيرنا) يوجد اعطال كثيرة كما نشكر المهندس الدمشقى على توضيح استخدام الماء المقطر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dimond ston (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ابو اية مشكور واريد اتعرف عليك انا مهندس اياد اجهزة طبية من العراق /الموصل ممكن ؟؟؟ Yahoo!


----------



## samehshosha (28 سبتمبر 2012)

هل جهاز الاسنان هام فى المستشفيات السعوديه


----------



## ELAMRA (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي شكرا على الموضوع ولكن لي يكن في علمك ان سبب توقف الماء في تابلات لي كل من توربين و ميكرو موتو في سيرونا c8+ يعود الى بطاقة تحكم ab او صمام electrovanne wv34
اخي اي معلومة تحتاج في سيرونا 8c+
فنحن في الخدمة يمكن نتبادل كل المعلومات
فالحمد لله عندي خبرة اكثر من 10سنوات في كافو و سيرونا


----------



## dimond ston (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم :::: طيب لو كانت قبضة السكيلر لجهاز السيرونا اصلا ما شغالة لان جربتها بغير جهاز اخر القبضة كانت تشتغل ؟هل يمكن ان يتم تصليحها ؟
وعندي جهاز اسنان كافو نفس الحالة القبضة يخرج منها ماء ولكن لاتعمل وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## dimond ston (25 ديسمبر 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء ممكن احد يعطيني السيرفس مانيوال لجهاز اسنان نوع سيرونا وهذا ايميلي [email protected] 
واكون ممنون الكم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

ممكن معلومات أكثر عن صيانة الكرسي السني؟


----------



## ELAMRA (26 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ان سبب عدم وجود الماء في تابلات يعود.
1- filtre 
2-électrovanne wv34
3- pompe d'eau
4-carte AB
اذا لم تكون نتيجة يمكن ان اتعمق اكثر


----------



## alasir2013 (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على المعلومه الممتازه


----------

